# S- one of my favorite skeins



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

This skein definitely makes the list of favorites! One ply is naturally dyed merino/silk hand carded and spun forward draw with 250 beads added. The second ply is a wool/angora blend batt that I have saved for something special and this was the perfect match. I spun this ply long draw because I wanted to preserve all the softness of the angora fibers. I plan to use these 400 yards of fingering weight yarn to knit something precious for me!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

How did you add the beads? By threading them onto a wisp of fiber and spinning, or threading them onto one of your plies at intervals and them plying? 
Beautiful yarn! I bet it is yummy soft!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

BirchPoint said:


> How did you add the beads? By threading them onto a wisp of fiber and spinning, or threading them onto one of your plies at intervals and them plying?
> Beautiful yarn! I bet it is yummy soft!


I used a tiny crochet hook. Threaded the bead and then pulled a wisp of fiber through the bead. Threading the beads was a fairly quick process. I did it in a tray that I kept by my side and reached for it easily while spinning. This yarn is as soft as Charmin!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I've read about that method but never tried it. Congratulations, and something I'll need to try!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

BirchPoint said:


> I've read about that method but never tried it. Congratulations, and something I'll need to try!


Here's a photo of the beading process.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful! Will make a lovely project.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Just beautiful! Thanks for the photo of the beading process :sm24:


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Beautiful yarn. Please let us know/see what you choose to make with it.


----------



## jenjoyo (Sep 21, 2011)

Lovely!. Wish I could master long-draw. I'm still trying ...


----------



## eeaton (Apr 13, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

That is so pretty


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow how pretty and sooo soft looking. Thank you for showing us how you put the beads on now I will have to try this. Another thing to add to the list. lol


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank you all!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful work. Thank you for showing us how you did the bead work - now I'll have to find time to try that too. Maybe at Christmas!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautifully spun and the beads will add such a pretty touch to your complete project. The yarn looks incredibly soft.


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

It's lovely yarn! I hope you will post a picture of what you make out of it!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful yarn!!! Looking forward to seeing a photo of what you make with it. Glad you're planning something for yourself. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

OH MY. That pretty well sums it up. OH MY, GORGEOUS!


----------

